# Curly Koa Majestic Rollerball



## ChrisN (Apr 27, 2014)

Truly a majestic pen! I am definitely going to make a fountain pen to match this one. Curly Koa is awesome stuff! As always, having it in your hand is way better than the pictures! There's no way a single picture can capture the chatoyance of the wood!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 27, 2014)

Great looking pen!


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 27, 2014)

It doesn't get much better than that!!
Very nicely done.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome job


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> Curly Koa is awesome stuff! As always, having it in your hand is way better than the pictures! There's no way a single picture can capture the chatoyance of the wood!
> View attachment 49419 View attachment 49418



The gods gave us 4 gifts:


The ability to chose the right woman for us (after no more than 2 tries)
Good food and drink
Good clean humor
Curly Koa
Excellent math skills ()
That is a great looking pen and trust me brother the only people who do not appreciate CK are those that have never held it in their hands. The really good stuff is like holding wooden gold. Actually better more like holding ground up precious gems that have striated in a molten pool of curly wonderment . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Apr 27, 2014)

I love that pen kit....just wish I could find it in gold with silver accents


----------

